# كتاب تعليم برنامج autodesk civil 3d 2010 اعداد مهندس /أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اخزاني الاعزاء السلام عليكم




مرفق لكم كتابي في تعليم برنامج السيفل اتمني ان ينفعكم 




http://www.4shared.com/file/9jQAKL5s/learn_civil_3d2010.html


وفي انتظار ردودكم واستفساراتكم



​


----------



## البراء احمد عمر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك جزيلا اخى المهندس ايمن قنديل ودائما تتحفنا بكل جميل ولكن ارجو من سيادتكم توضيح كيفية الربط بين الcivil وgoogle earth وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طالب المعرفه (13 ديسمبر 2010)

[شكرا لك اخى المهندس ايمن قنديل ودائما تتحفنا بكل جميل كتبها الله في ميزان حسناتك نساءله عز وجل


----------



## khlio kolo (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## محمدين علي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## talan77 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafammy (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## odwan (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي العزيز المهندس أيمن قنديل رفع الله قدرك وأطال عمرك ونفع بك


----------



## حاتم حسنى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه


----------



## احمدمحمدعبد العزيز (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## elfaki (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر أخى الكريم م. أيمن قنديل دئماً تمدنا و تتحفنا بكل جميل و مفيد. أسأل الله الكريم أن يوفقك ويجعل هذا العمل صدقة جارية لك و يغفر لك و لوالديك وجزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## ماجد صافي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عناية المهندس أيمن المحترم 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*الف شكر ليك*


----------



## سيروان محمود (15 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you very much that is a big contribution of you for developing our information I appreciate your effort and losing time "enshaalla god will replace better for you" and I have a question about civil 3d 2011 training did you work on it? جزاك الله خير. سيروان من كوردستان


----------



## مهندس أمين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم المهندس أيمن قنديل
أنا في أمس الحاجة لمساعدتك والإجابة على سؤال حول برنامج الروبوت الموجود في اللينك:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237817.html#post1974817
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس حسن (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور ...مشكور..


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله رب العالمين*


----------



## garary (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## خشبيل (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك لله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## زهزوه (17 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل طيب بارك الله بك وفي جهودك لنشر العلم ونفع المسلمين


----------



## عبد الجبار حمه (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 ديسمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك م ايمن 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramb (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك - جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramb (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز اريد تصميم صرف الصحي علي البرنامج 
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## er-abd (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الراس الشامخ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## atef2 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى المهندس ايمن محمد قنديل شكرا على شرح برنامج لاند ولكنى ارجو منك معرفه كيفيه عمل الشبكيه بشكل منتظم على برنامج لاند ولك جزيل الشكر -اخوك عاطف


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2011)

جاري اعداد كل ماأمرتم به وانتظروني في المزيد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يناير 2011)

*جاري اعداد كل ماأمرتم به وانتظروني في المزيد*


----------



## diaa_500 (5 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الكتاب الرائع نفعكم الله كما أفدتم و نفعتم المهندسين


----------



## ramb (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك جزاءك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud ghandor (5 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## حسام كبها (11 يناير 2011)

_لا اله الا انت اني كنت من الظالمين_


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## تافكه (13 يناير 2011)

اولا تفتح كوكل ومن ثم تذهب الى فايل يوجد اختيارات الى كوكل لاكن يجب ان تفتح كلاهما اما اني جربت كان جيد لاكن بدون احداثيات ارجو من لديه خبرة اكثر ان يرد


----------



## محمد المصطفى محمد (13 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك ما تريد


----------



## diaa_500 (13 يناير 2011)

فعلا و حقا إنه أفضل برنامج علي الإطلاق في تصميم و حساب الكميات لمشاريع الطرق
و شكرا علي الكتاب الجميل من الأخ المهندس / ايمن قنديل


----------



## ادم سليفاني (13 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## bboumediene (19 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياقوت على (22 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (9 فبراير 2011)

الله يباركلك


----------



## nourd77 (9 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## المهندس رحم (9 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Nizar Urmany (10 فبراير 2011)

Thank u 4 Help my moslem Brother


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اوكستين (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك جزيلا اخى المهندس ايمن قنديل:20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## اسلام ابوزيد (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ولاكن نرجو توضيح حساب الكميات بين سطحين


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 أبريل 2011)

جاري اعداد المطلوب


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (7 أبريل 2011)

My dear, thank for your lessons, I have a question when I crack civil3d2010 64bit this message appear,"Could not get debug privilege! Are you admin? how can you help me? thanks


----------



## youssryali (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## لهون لهونى (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا اخى العزيز بارك الله في دينيك و عمرك


----------



## لهون جاف (8 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## reben.khaled (1 مايو 2011)

احسنت و بارك الله فيك يامهندس


----------



## كوردستان (2 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## صقر الهندسه (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## hamdy khedawy (12 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kaderco (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك ولتمنى ان تكمل ملف التعليمي 
واتمنى لك النجاح


----------



## hatem_elgouhary (21 ديسمبر 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسن بشارة (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ....جزاك الله خيرا

و لك التحية مهندس ايمن


----------



## youssryali (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فرزات (22 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## حارث مسلم (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندسنا


----------



## OUCHIKH (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ali hashim saleem (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (25 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## HAMAD81 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً..


----------



## Al Mohager (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.محمد عمران (7 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م قاسم محمد (8 يناير 2012)

سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنت عرشه 

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (8 يناير 2012)

شكر ا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (8 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك كتبها الله في ميزان حسناتك *​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## NOORALDIN (9 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## علي العمار (11 يناير 2012)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## elbarani (12 يناير 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## elbarani (12 يناير 2012)

الف شكر لك


----------



## elbarani (12 يناير 2012)

بوركت


----------



## الحرش (22 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## ashra_3tea (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و الله يباركلك


----------



## بكرى أمين حسن على (7 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي ايمن وزادك علما ونفع بك وقد استفدت كثيرا ممن شروحات الفيديو لكن احتاج الي الكتاب لمزيد من التركيز لكن للاسف لم استطع تحميله رغم تنزيلي لبرنامج التحميل ولا ادري ما المشكلة فهل من الممكن وضع الكتاب في رابط او طريقة ساهلة لتحميله وجزاك الله خيرا,واعزرني اخي فانا جديد علي التعامل مع المنديات وكيفية البحث السريع عن المعلومات فيها


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير يا مهندس ايمن


----------

